# Lets get personal....



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Thought this would be good to do to get to know people, so here we go...

*Name:

Age:

Location:

Occupation:

Car you drive:

Car you wish you have:

Picture of your car:

Picture of you:*


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Name: Glen

Age: 22

Location: Clacton on sea, Essex

Occupation: Full time cripple, Previously motor factor manager

Car you drive: 225 quattro coupe

Car you wish you have: Audi R8 V10

Picture of your car: 









Picture of you:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here we go:

Name: Joe Pastorelli

Age:22

Location: Appleton WI USA

Occupationetailer and slacker

Car you drive: TT 180Q

Car you wish you have: Aston Martin DBRS9

Picture of your car:









Picture of you:









Only Joking :lol: :lol:


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Name: *Chris*

Age: *24*

Location: *York,UK*

Occupation: *SEO & Webdesigner*

Car you drive: *TT225*

Car you wish you have: *Evo X*

Picture of your car:









Picture of you: My Fiance' (Wife in May) and Me


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Name: *Peter Aust*

Age: *25*

Location: *Cyprus*

Occupation: *Financial*

Car you drive: *TT225 * 

Car you wish you have: *R8 or 1967 Ford Mustang Fastback* 

Picture of your car:









Picture of you:
Wiv 1 ov mee bitchess yo


----------



## Miss TT (Feb 19, 2010)

Name: Kelly Bisby

Age: 29

Location: Sheffield, South Yorkshire

Occupation: Regional Supply Manager, Cadbury UK

Car you drive: TT225 Roadster

Car you wish you have: Eleanor

Picture of your car: Cant do this as im on work laptop and unable to upload

Picture of you: Find me on Facebook due to the above, i have a daisy in my hair

Hope this works and i have not pulled someone else's pictures in....


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Name: Rob O'Kane

Age: 43

Location: 'Tween Portsmouth and Southampton

Occupation: IT Consultant

Car you drive: MK II 3.2V6

Car you wish you have:









Picture of your car:









Picture of you:


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

Name: Mike Penny

Age: 60

Location: Bristol
Occupation: Retired
Car you drive: V6 Coupe

Car you wish you have: Shelby Mustang in Green

Picture of your car:

Picture of you:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Name: Luke

Age: 30

Location: Blackpool

Occupation: Senior Product Designer

Car you drive: mk1 225.

Car you wish you have: Nissan GT-R

Picture of your car:









Picture of you:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Name: Bobbie Watson

Age: 20

Location: Clacton On Sea

Occupation: Support Worker For Learning Disability Adults With Challenging Behaviour

Car you drive: Vw Beetle

Car you wish you have: Chevvy Comaro 2010









Picture of your car:









Picture of you:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Name: *Sam Heyburn*

Age: *32*

Location: *Belfast*

Occupation: *Security Driver*

Car you drive: *TTS*

Car you wish you have: *R8*

Picture of Car: 









Picture of me:


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


>


BUMBLEBEE


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Name: Paul France

Age: 24

Location: Shropshire, West Mids

Occupation: Quality Manager in a well known Food Chain 

Car you drive: Modified TT MK2 TDi Quattro

Car you wish you have: R8 or Ferrari F430 Scuderia

Picture of your car and you:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Name Amir Zahur

Age 30

Location Sheffield

Occupation Accountant

Car You Drive BMW Coupe

Car you wish you drove F430/Gallardo

Picture of your car








g]

Picture of me


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^^^^^^im well jealous.....you've been on Top Gear


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

denimblue225turbo said:


> ^^^^^^^^im well jealous.....you've been on Top Gear


 +1 :?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

*Name: Craig

Age: 33 

Location: Glasgow

Occupation: Accountant (Very Boring)

Car you drive: Mk 2 TT

Car you wish you have: Carrera GT









Picture of your car:









Picture of you:*[/quote]


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

ausTT said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^^^im well jealous.....you've been on Top Gear
> ...


was great to be able to go but it ruined some of the 'magic' of Top Gear...


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> ^^^^^^^^im well jealous.....you've been on Top Gear


but where does his car fit ?????????
im not saying where mine fits [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

sniper-sam said:


> Name: *Sam Heyburn*
> 
> Age: *32*
> Location: *Belfast*
> ...


Is this Huvafen Fushi in the Maldives by any chance? I think I recognized the water villas


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

it sure aint Mersey St in East Belfast !!!


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Name: Donovan

Age: 28

Location: London

Occupation: Business process management

Car you drive: Mk 2 TTS (well i did until saturday when the insurance ran out and i handed the car back as a part exchange on the next TTS)








(old car, awating the new car)

Car you wish you have: bugatti veryon









pic of me:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

roddy said:


> it sure aint Mersey St in East Belfast !!!


 :lol: No it defo is not :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

jiggyjaggy said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > Name: *Sam Heyburn*
> ...


No mate, close though, its Vilu Reef, Honeymoon last November, good times


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mate i think this went well

:-*


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> i dont think your thread went to well mate!
> 
> :-*


HEY !!! dont be so negative !!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

roddy said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think your thread went to well mate!
> ...


 i can be negative to him i live with him so its ok :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

you suck you worthless poster, go and post in the worthless section you arrogant a**e wipe!!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> you suck you worthless poster, go and post in the worthless section you arrogant a**e wipe!!


Now now kids fight nicely


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

dont you start joe otherwise i will hand your arse to you on a plate on MW2 like i did tonight :lol: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> dont you start joe otherwise i will hand your arse to you on a plate on MW2 like i did tonight :lol: :lol:


What how can you say that we were on the same team. I suck at that game on 360 all I can do is knife people.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

cant wait to get use to the new maps, im gonna rip everyone up big time, to be fair you did beat me a few times :wink:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> cant wait to get use to the new maps, im gonna rip everyone up big time, to be fair you did beat me a few times :wink:


Yes I did :lol: In all fairness I only play hardcore so I usually do terrible


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

common people.....roll up roll up lets see your pics! :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> common people.....roll up roll up lets see your pics! :lol:


I would but I don't want to split you and Glen up :wink: :wink: :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

denTTed said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > common people.....roll up roll up lets see your pics! :lol:
> ...


Why will Glen fall for you? :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Redscouse said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > bella_beetle2.0 said:
> ...


Thats exactly what i was thinking :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, he's only human after all.... :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I would but I don't want to split you and Glen up :wink: :wink: :roll:


Why will Glen fall for you? :roll:[/quote]

Thats exactly what i was thinking :wink:[/quote]

3sum :lol:


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

pics definetly needed now ...


----------



## sillysam89 (May 19, 2010)

Hello All!

Name: Samantha

Age: 21

Location: Essex

Occupation: Adminstrative Assistant

Car you drive: Audi TT 225bhp 1.8 Black

Car you wish you have: Audi Le Mansssssssss  orrrrr an Aston Martin one77

Picture of your car:

This a pic taken with me phone.... looks rele dodgy... need to get the old Digital Camera out! 
[URL]

Uploaded with [url=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us

Picture of you:
And the most recent pic of me i can find was from me Dads birthday meal out to TGI Fridays ... i look about 12! doh!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ANY WAY thats smeee!!! lol

Nice to meet you all!

Apologies for tyhe dodgy pics 

Sam x


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Your not where its at if you dont have a hat!!   :wink: :wink:


----------



## sillysam89 (May 19, 2010)

Haha tis an awesum hat!


----------

